

Lessons from a Study of Perfect Pitch Decks - ggonweb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/08/lessons-from-a-study-of-perfect-pitch-decks-vcs-spend-an-average-of-3-minutes-44-seconds-on-them

======
erikb
We already had that
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9687696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9687696)

------
austenallred
I'll never understand the notion of a "prefect pitch deck." The one that is
perfect is the one that tells the dirty I'd your company in the most
convincing/compelling way. That would be very different depending on the
company.

The way they're passed around and analyzed and "open sources" is a little
weird to me. I mean I get it, I just feel like there's more emphasis on pitch
decks than they warrant or deserve.

